# New 280rs From Lakeshore



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Fellow Outbackers & Texas Outbacker friends,

We made it to Lakeshore in 2 days and are headed back - next stop Nashville. We couldn't be happier with Lakeshore (Jim - sales, Mike -service) and it sure was nice to see their reaction when you mention Outbackers.com - they all know the site very well. Jim said to tell PBX Doug "hi". We also couldn't be happier witht the new 280RS it really has everything we wished the 28KRS had. It's just laking the great memories we had in it. But, the new one sure takes away the sting of loosing the first one in the fire.







Anyways, we are having a great time. We will post a couple pictures of the new trailer soon.

P.S. There are not a lot of these out yet so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask. (It is actually a 2010 model) It also has 15" standard factory alluminum rims and one max-air vent cover.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim and May,

Congrats on your new Outback! Glad you're so excited about it. Hope to see you in June for our summer rally.

Mark


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

That's one sweet looking setup! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad everything went well at Lakeshore....I've heard GREAT things about them!!

Who is with you on this roadtrip? Family? Buddy?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB. It's great to hear that it will fill the void left by the other one.

Now comes the fun part: creating all new wonderful memories with the new trailer!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Send us pictures soon !!

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad everything went well. Can't wait to see you guys and the new Outback. I want to hear all about it.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Tim and May,
It is so good to hear from ya'll and glad you got your new OUTBACK. Stay in touch with us and hope to see you at the Summer Rally in San Antonio.








Robert


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Tim and May,
> It is so good to hear from ya'll and glad you got your new OUTBACK. Stay in touch with us and hope to see you at the Summer Rally in San Antonio.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new trailer! Looking forward to seeing you all at the Summer Rally (Rob and Judy too!).

-CC


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Tim P said:


> Fellow Outbackers & Texas Outbacker friends,
> 
> We made it to Lakeshore in 2 days and are headed back - next stop Nashville. We couldn't be happier with Lakeshore (Jim - sales, Mike -service) and it sure was nice to see their reaction when you mention Outbackers.com - they all know the site very well. Jim said to tell PBX Doug "hi". We also couldn't be happier witht the new 280RS it really has everything we wished the 28KRS had. It's just laking the great memories we had in it. But, the new one sure takes away the sting of loosing the first one in the fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Tim P said:


> P.S. There are not a lot of these out yet so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask. (It is actually a 2010 model) It also has 15" standard factory alluminum rims and one max-air vent cover.


Congrats on the 280RS!!!! You are right, not many of us out there. I have been spending a lot of spare time looking at CG's within 100 miles for the first spring/summer trips.

I almost waited for the newer model with the aluminum wheels and vents (Lakeshore told me they were still 2009s, interesting), but decided that the first tow shouldnt be 500 miles, and the local RV dealer gave me a deal within ~1200 dollars of what they would do at Lakeshore, so i figured having local support and service was worth the money.

Do you mind me asking about your TV, still an F150? I have the titan and even the ford dealer said it would be fine and I diidn't really need to spend the money on a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel unless I was going to tow a lot and in the mountains (best car/truck sales guy I have ever talked to, and he probably could have sold me that day on the Harley F250), but now I just WANT ONE!!!!

So, if still the F150, how was the tow if you don't mind me asking. I looked at the specs and empty its not even 10 percent tongue weight, which would explain my first tow experience. Do you plan on hauling toys with it?

Edit : Forgot to tell you, an easy first mod on that model (or maybe even others) is to take the lcd mount on the cabinet end off and move it to the other side of the support board. The way they put it in from the factory only allows viewing from the back bed and sofa but when moved to the other side it now swivels around so the dinnette can view it as well.

James


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

James,

Yes, still have the F150 as the TV. My initial concern with the 500 extra pounds of weight over the old trailer doesn't seem to be much of a concern, but this trailer is definitely the limit of my truck. Thanks to Ghosty's suggestion I put supersprings on awhile back and they are a life saver over the rough roads. Don't worry so much about missing the aluminum rims, you don't know how much of an improvement this model is over the KRS that it replaced. {i.e., the photo in signature).

Not sure on the tongue weight as I haven't hit the scales but my gut feeling is that a lot of the 500 extra pounds is in the tongue. The half ton has plenty of power but this trailer sits higher and of course is a little heavier than the KRS. It sure likes to boss me around in stiff crosswinds. However, towing speed is never lower than 55. My toy is usually Kawasaki KLR 650. I'll just use the 1200 lb bars when that one is on board.









Great point on the tv mount - noticed that right away, but hadn't thought of your suggestion. Thanks! Just more concerned about getting 1400 miles behind us but we are almost there. No casualties other than the glass light fixture in the slideout. It WAS very nice until it fell and smashed into a million pieces somewhere between Nashville and Tuscaloosa. Be sure to check yours and put threadlock on both sides of the threaded stud.

Keep in touch and let me know how things work out for you.

(Dictated by Tim - typed by Secretary May







)


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Tim P said:


> James,
> 
> Yes, still have the F150 as the TV. My initial concern with the 500 extra pounds of weight over the old trailer doesn't seem to be much of a concern, but this trailer is definitely the limit of my truck. Thanks to Ghosty's suggestion I put supersprings on awhile back and they are a life saver over the rough roads. Don't worry so much about missing the aluminum rims, you don't know how much of an improvement this model is over the KRS that it replaced. {i.e., the photo in signature).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are doing well with your setup and trip. Good luck and have fun the rest of the way home and dont get caught dictating and driving as they tend to frown on that.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

We just missed you at Lakeshore! We showed up to pick up our new 270BH just after you left. You're right about them knowing all about Outbackers.com. In fact, I didn't even tell Mike I was on this site, but he already knew from Marci. He told us that another Outbacker.com member had just left (I now know that it was you) and that you you were camping on the pad outside the dealership the night before. We camped out there the following night. It's too bad we weren't there at the same time.

Does your new 280RS also have an "arctic package" sticker next to the door? Mike told us that was something new for 2010 that he hadn't seen before. Any idea if there's anything new insulation-wise or is it just a new sticker? The new aluminum rims are pretty sweet though...

Fshr4life

2010 270BH
2008 Chevy Silverado 1500


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fshr4life said:


> We just missed you at Lakeshore! We showed up to pick up our new 270BH just after you left. You're right about them knowing all about Outbackers.com. In fact, I didn't even tell Mike I was on this site, but he already knew from Marci. He told us that another Outbacker.com member had just left (I now know that it was you) and that you you were camping on the pad outside the dealership the night before. We camped out there the following night. It's too bad we weren't there at the same time.
> 
> Does your new 280RS also have an "arctic package" sticker next to the door? Mike told us that was something new for 2010 that he hadn't seen before. Any idea if there's anything new insulation-wise or is it just a new sticker? The new aluminum rims are pretty sweet though...
> 
> ...


PICTURES MAN.....Pictures....


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

fshr4life said:


> Does your new 280RS also have an "arctic package" sticker next to the door? Mike told us that was something new for 2010 that he hadn't seen before. Any idea if there's anything new insulation-wise or is it just a new sticker? The new aluminum rims are pretty sweet though...
> 
> Fshr4life
> 
> ...


I have an 09 250rs and it has the Arctic Package next to the door, so the salesman was a lil' confused lol

and can you explain a little more about moving the tv mount? as we can see from the dinette, but barely, and that's where we sit most as the couch is usually covered with suitcases haha


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Amyk,

I haven't got around to it yet, but if you remove (slide) the TV (and mount attached to the TV) and take the screws out of the V-shaped slide mount and move it to the left a bit, the TV will pivot enough toward the dinette. I would slide the assembly back together and "test" it until it works best then mark the holes and re-mount. If you look behind the board that the TV is mounted to, you will see that there is a strip of wood that is there for reinforcement. I wouldn't try to remove that to reuse. Just get another strip of wood and use that for reinforcement when you remount the "V". Hope this makes sense. Sorry for the lack of pictures. I've been burning the candle at both ends. I haven't even updated my siggy as you can see.

On the "Artic Package"; it ain't no artic package. I laughed at the sticker. The belly of this Outback is no different than my '08 or than the earlier models IMHO. It actually says; "Artic Barrier - heated and insulated for cold weather camping". Yep, it's insulated. Yep, it's heated. Yep, in cold weather the heater works (a lot) and is your friend. I guess they get the "Artic Barrier" from the plastic belly. The best cold weather camper I have ever seen was my father-in-laws Artic Fox (in Alaska). EXPENSIVE and HEAVY, but well-built. We plan on taking the Outback to Alaska, but it will be a summer camper only. MOST campers in AK are summer-only anyway.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

amyk said:


> Does your new 280RS also have an "arctic package" sticker next to the door? Mike told us that was something new for 2010 that he hadn't seen before. Any idea if there's anything new insulation-wise or is it just a new sticker? The new aluminum rims are pretty sweet though...
> 
> Fshr4life
> 
> ...


I have an 09 250rs and it has the Arctic Package next to the door, so the salesman was a lil' confused lol

and can you explain a little more about moving the tv mount? as we can see from the dinette, but barely, and that's where we sit most as the couch is usually covered with suitcases haha
[/quote]

I moved my mount to the opposite side of that diagonal support board so it is exactly the same distance in from the end on the opposite side. The reason for this is that the actual TV mount part then folds exactly the same way but from the other side. This allows the television to be in the same position as stock when traveling and it give it the best adjustability for viewing angle for the dinnette. I should probably check for the piece of wood behind it as I didn't when I moved it and it might be required, but that lcd in there is very light.

I got a second 19 inc lcd as my "buying bonus" from the dealer and was going to mount it in the garage of the 280RS. The problem will be figuring out where to mount it as the tv stand isn't low enough. I will have to probably find one of those aluminum studs on the outside wall.


----------



## txltr450 (May 1, 2009)

I have a question for Tim P. We have been considering the 280rs. We are from Texas also and went and looked at some leftover 28krs trailers. My wife LOVED the trailer, but the garage was too small. I have heard that the 280rs has a slightly larger garage. The dealer near us does not have a 280rs for us to look at and they do not know the dimensions on the garage. If it is not too much trouble, could you measure your garage and see how much actual floor space you have. I hate to ask you to do this, but it seems like the only way I am going to get an answer on the garage size. I need to fit 2 race quads in the garage. The 28krs was very close to fitting the quads, so I am hoping the 280rs will work. If the garage is big enough then I think we will start looking for one ( we may be driving to Michigan as well). Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the new OB. It's great to hear that it will fill the void left by the other one.
> 
> Now comes the fun part: creating all new wonderful memories with the new trailer!


How do you post the maps?
Gary


----------

